# Backup alle 48h



## tanja (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo an alle,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Managed Server. Bis jetzt vergleiche ich alle Angebote, und vielleicht habe ich einen gefunden, der meinen Ansprüchen entspricht.

Was meint ihr - Backup alle 48h - ist zu wenig?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo Tanja,

was sind denn deine Anforderungen (an den Server)? Was möchtest du auf deinem Server laufen lassen, so dass sich eine Aussage zu den 48 Stunden treffen ließe?

Auch wir bieten Managed Server an - unter anderem betreuen wir auch die Tutorials.de-Server.

Wenn du mir kurz deine Kontaktdaten zukommen ließest, würde ich dir gerne ein Angebot unterbreiten.


----------



## tanja (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo Arne,
meine Email: tanja.grygar@fastwebnet.it

ich würde dir dann auch meine Anforderungen senden.

Gruss und danke
Tanja


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Juli 2005)

Hi Tanja,

Email ist raus.


----------

